# bmw wheels



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone put BMW wheels on a GTO, and if so what kind...

Dennis


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have BMW M6 reps on mine.


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know either of the 15" or 16" E36/E46 wheels are good for the back---but will the factory bmw wheels fit the fronts? Im trying to get together a winter wheel package for next year.

Bob


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

hhmmmmmm.. my uncle's been thinking of doing the exact same thing... keep us updated on how this once comes along..


----------



## carbongoat (Sep 16, 2007)

had set of rims off a e46(03) aftermarket 19's and they fit fine 19x8 in the front and 19x9 in the rear. just has to be from 3 series and they will fit. they have the same offset as our cars. if you go th 5 series wheels they have like a 20mm offset so they will stick out. tried alot of combos. guess it helps when you work at a rim shop


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Carbongoat, since you have a lot of access to rims and what will and won't fit our GTO's (mine is a 2005 GTO), I hear the 3 series rims for the BMW will fit our cars bolt pattern size. I have seen many of the rims with 8" front and 9.5" rear widths, both 19's by the way. I am just not able to get the offset straight and how to figure what will fit, what is close enough and what won't even come close.

Rolling the rear fender doesn't look took difficult, but just where are they measuring the offset from? I hear 40 mm is what our stock rims are. I found a particular set of 19x8.5 with 35 offset front and 19x19.5 with a 20mm rear offset. 

What do you think? What would you recommend I look for that WILL fit in the BMW aftermarket rim. I want a lip on the rim and would prefer a black spoke, but I can paint it.

Thanks in advance

Russ


----------

